# Dnr Becoming An Outdoors-woman Program



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 20 DEC 01
CONTACT: Lynn Marla, 517-241-2225

DNR BECOMING AN OUTDOORS-WOMAN PROGRAM
OFFERS OPPORTUNITIES FOR WINTER OUTDOOR FUN

LANSING--The Michigan Department of Natural Resources 
Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) program is offering one-day 
and weekend workshops this winter for women who wish to 
learn some new outdoor skills and share a fun outdoor 
experience with other women.
"Winter is one quarter of our lives, so we want women to be 
able to make the most of it," said Lynn Marla, DNR BOW 
Coordinator. "With adequate experience and preparation, even 
camping in sub-zero temperatures can be safe, comfortable 
and a real thrill."
An ice fishing clinic is planned for Saturday, Jan. 12, at 
Sleepy Hollow State Park north of Lansing. Park Supervisor 
Terry Ellenwood said ice has formed on Lake Ovid between the 
holidays in six of the past eight years, so he's still 
optimistic. All equipment will be provided, but participants 
must have a valid Michigan fishing license, and a state park 
motor vehicle permit is required for entry into the park. To 
register, contact Lynn Marla at 517-241-2225; e-mail: 
[email protected].
On Saturday, Jan. 19, BOW is sponsoring a full afternoon of 
instruction and cross country skiing at Sleeper State Park 
in Michigan's Thumb. Participants are encouraged to stay for 
an evening of candlelight skiing on the park's groomed 
trails. Participants may bring their own skis or rent them 
at Heins Hardware in Port Austin. Contact Lynn Marla for 
registration information.
BOW is still taking reservations for the full three-day 
winter weekend, Jan. 25-27, at the beautiful
NettieBay Lodge in Presque Isle County, 14 miles southwest 
of Rogers City. This workshop will include
dog sledding, ice fishing, snowshoeing, cross country 
skiing, winter ecology and a class in winter river rafting 
for the more adventuresome. A class on basket making and a 
soap making demonstration awaits those who want to stay 
indoors and relax by the fire. The total cost of this 
program is $175 and enrollment will be limited to 35 
participants. For more information, contact Nancy Thurston 
at 810-392-2111; e-mail: [email protected].
A second BOW winter weekend is planned for Feb. 22-24, at 
picturesque Fortune Lake near Crystal Falls in the Upper 
Peninsula. The cozy Fortune Lake Camp is set in a deeply-
wooded area near one of Michigan's premier wilderness state 
parks. Classes will be offered in cross country skiing, ice 
fishing, dog sledding, skijoring, winter survival, 
snowmobiling, outdoor photography, snowshoeing and more. 
Those who wish to take a break from the outdoors can attend 
indoor classes in journal writing, one-burner cooking, fish 
decoy carving and fly tying. Long saunas, bonfires, music 
and special prizes will add to the weekend festivities. 
Women, 18 or older, are eligible to attend. The $135 
registration fee covers lodging, meals, all instruction and 
most equipment. Enrollment will be limited to 50 
participants. To receive more information and request a 
registration form, contact Ann Wilson or Sharon Urbanski at 
906-228-6561.
Many other outdoor programs for women will take place in 
2002 across Michigan. To learn more about upcoming programs, 
contact Lynn Marla at 517-241-2225; e-mail: 
[email protected], or visit the DNR Web site at 
www.michigandnr.com.

###


----------

